# Wyn Kauai Beach Villas



## djyamyam (Jun 29, 2016)

I just got a call from an exchange company (SFX) to an ongoing search I have for Kauai in Feb in a 1BR.  Reviews on the resort in the TUG review section are a bit older.  I know there are some owners here.  

Are the units assigned at time of check-in or what is deposited with the exchange company is what unit the exchanger gets?  

We had requested a resort in south Kauai because of the time of the year and was hoping for Point at Poipu or Lawaii Beach Resort.  How does this one compare?


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 29, 2016)

Aloha,
As an owner, I've never exchanged into KBV.
My understanding is that exchange assignment occurs at check-in or during the week prior to check-in.
Unless you have detail specifying number of bathrooms, you should be mentally prepared to get a garden view one bathroom one bedroom unit.  The two bathroom one bedroom units are larger and have lagoon views.
Jack


----------



## linsj (Jun 29, 2016)

jacknsara said:


> The two bathroom one bedroom units are larger and have lagoon views.
> Jack



Some of these are oceanfront, including the two I own. But it's unlikely an exchanger will get one.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2016)

linsj said:


> Some of these are oceanfront, including the two I own. But it's unlikely an exchanger will get one.




Exchange is for next February.  Doubtful any of the few oceanfront 1br2ba units would be available - Owners would likely already have them reserved.

Djyamyam, the KBV resort is located just outside of Lihue, only a few minutes from the airport.  It's a great central location on the island, which makes traveling either north or south very simple.  It's close to shopping in Lihue or Kapa'a, so running out for a quick something or other is pretty simple.  The south shore resorts you mention are not as convenient for that sort of thing.

I own there, and have never exchanged in, but I know the front office does try to accommodate requests.  You should call and ask.  It's a modest resort, very comfortable, but not fancy.  It's a great base camp to use for exploring the island.

Dave


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 6, 2016)

They have fairly recently renovated the units (carpets, furniture, decor).  We are Wyndham owners with KBV as our home resort, but I have actually traded into KBV once just because is was about half the amount of Wyndham points to do the exchange instead of booking it directly.  At that time, renos were underway and we were put in one that was forgotten in time (reminded me of the first time we were there in 1999---but at that time it was all new).  But I think they've all been renovated now.

Lawai Beach resort comes up a lot in Trading Places.  There's no fee to be a member of Trading Places and the exchange rate is cheaper.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 7, 2016)

We were in KPV on an exchange about 3 years ago now, and ended up overlooking the pool in Bldg. C (2 bd, 2ba).  We were with another couple and found it to be pretty comfy.  I wasn't crazy about the wicker-style sofa, but it did have a great, fully loaded kitchen, a stacked washer-dryer in a hall closet, and a nice table on the lanai.  Each of the bedrooms had in-window air conditioners at the time.  We tried for an ocean-front room in Sept., and no dice.

But it's a great central location for moving around the island.  Haven't stayed at P@P or LBR yet to give you any comparison, sorry.   But I do know LBR has one of the best snorkeling sites right across the street from the resort.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 7, 2016)

How if often works with resorts that have floating unit classifications (such as different view types )....

when an owner deposits a unit with an exchange company, the resort notes that there is an incoming exchanger on that date and decreases the allowable incoming owner reservations correspondingly, but the resort does not assign the exchangere to a specific unit classification.  

Meanwhile, the resort continues to receive and process owner reservations for that date. Then, since the resort has capped the number of allowable owner reservations to ensure space for the exchanger, some in the unit classifications there will be remaining space that matches up with the number of incoming exchangers.

What the resort does with that can vary.  Some resorts will make that space available to owners of less categores as an owner upgrade. Others will simply assign the incoming exchangers to the "holes".  In that case an exchanger can wind up with a primo unit if that is where the reservation hole happens to fall.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 17, 2016)

We're exchanging through RCI in a couple weeks.  Can anyone recommend any buildings to request for exchangers? Have they all been renovated?  There are a bunch of dismal recent tripadviser reviews and I'm nervous!  Would it be better to be facing a certain way or be the top floor so we can take advantage of tradewinds?

Our reservation says it's a 2 bed/2 bath.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 17, 2016)

JulieAB said:


> We're exchanging through RCI in a couple weeks.  Can anyone recommend any buildings to request for exchangers? Have they all been renovated?  There are a bunch of dismal recent tripadviser reviews and I'm nervous!  Would it be better to be facing a certain way or be the top floor so we can take advantage of tradewinds?
> 
> Our reservation says it's a 2 bed/2 bath.




If you have a 2br2ba unit, ask if they have anything in G or H building. Those two are the buildings that are ocean facing. F building has an angled ocean view,  but is partially blocked by G building.  A through E buildings are not ocean-facing, and will all have a similar view of the central lagoon on the property.  

All the 2br2ba units have the same layout and amenities, so there is no specific unit to ask for. Renovations are ongoing, so if you ask for an updated unit in one of those buildings, you may get something newer.  Note that even the older stuff wasn't in THAT bad a shape - the maintenance at KBV tries to keep things up.  But it's a pretty popular place to stay in a very popular area, so it gets a lot of use. 

Try calling the resort directly, about two weeks before you arrive, and ask if you can be assigned to a specific unit.  I don't know how far out they make assignments for exchangers, but I'd think it would be a week or two before arrival. I've always found the desk staff to be friendly and helpful.  Their direct number is (808)245-6777.

As an owner at KBV, I can candidly tell you it is not a Marriott or Hilton. If you expect that, you will be disappointed.  If you expect a comfortable apartment-style condo on the beach, you will be perfectly happy.  There aren't a bunch of resort-themed activities going on all day - it's not that kind of place. There are a few things during your stay, but on the whole, it is just a comfortable place to stay while visiting Kauai.  

When KBV was built, adjacent to an ocean facing hotel, it shared the same property.  There was a division at one point, and the timeshares were separated off into their own entity.  There is a cooperative agreement between KBV and the Aqua-run hotel next door, and it's nice to use the hotel swimming pool complex and restaurant.  You'll have to ask at the front desk to see what the current arrangement is.

TripAdvisor reviews are not a trustworthy source for timeshares, in my opinion.  The people who post there tend to have an ax to grind, an unreasonable expectation of what they're getting for their money, or they're a shill for the place being reviewed.  Take all of it with a big grain of salt.

Have fun.  I'll be there next month.  Maybe we can meet up and compare notes.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2016)

Bldg. F G or H - facing ocean.  The whole resort has been renovated, but don't expect a 5 star resort - it's more of a 3, and more like a private condo rental.  The onsite hotel has restaurants and other amenities.

*Also be aware that the hotel is a condo-hotel, with some privately owner studio rentals, and the online reviews are often mixed up with the timeshare reviews.  The timeshare doesn't have any studios - all one and 2 bedrooms.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 17, 2016)

We're definitely easy to please, though we'll be coming from a week at King's Land, so who knows what the husband and kids will think!   We chose this one because, at the time, access to the nearby hotel was included, but now it's not. :annoyed:  I was mostly concerned about the dirty unit reviews. 

Thanks for the reassurance.  I'll call today.  We arrive on 10/1!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2016)

JulieAB said:


> We're definitely easy to please, though we'll be coming from a week at King's Land, so who knows what the husband and kids will think!   We chose this one because, at the time, access to the nearby hotel was included, but now it's not. :annoyed:  I was mostly concerned about the dirty unit reviews.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance.  I'll call today.  We arrive on 10/1!



Just to clarify - you do have access to the hotel amenities, the only change is that now they are charging $20 per day for pool use.  ($20 per unit.)

I'm hoping that when Wyndham leaves at the end of the year, that will change.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 17, 2016)

Aloha,
Though exchangers occasionally get an ocean view,  my standard suggestion is to consider what floor (1 - 3) you'd prefer.  The odds of getting a floor request are probably better than a building request.  Of course, there is no harm in asking. Here's a link that shows building designations: http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/resort-reviews/kauai-beach-villas/

My guess is that many or most of the tripadvisor feedback comments are related to wholey owned units being rented out.  The rental office with most KBV non timehsare listings:   http://m.kauaivacationrentals.com/rental/alpha.html

Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2016)

I just looked at the TripAdvisor reviews and some of them are obviously for privately owned condos at the resort - you only get assigned to those privately owned units if you rent privately - not through an exchange company, and not through Wyndham.  

The private condos are furnished, maintained, and cleaned by the private owners of those condos - not the resort staff.

Some of the comments are really odd - like paying the resort $75 on an RCI exchange to upgrade to a 2 bdm?  And the claim that there are no safes?

One clarification about beach debris.  It is not trash from the resort, or beach goers - it is tsunami debris, and this is a problem in many locations in Hawaii.  It does get picked up all the time by the resort staff, visitors, local community groups, and owners at the resort.  We literally saw different people picking it up every day.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 18, 2016)

We had the exact same exchange but reversed (KBV, then Kings Land) on one of our trips.  I'd suggest you pay the $20 per day to use the hotel pool next door at KBV for your kids.

When we exchanged in to KBV, we were assigned Building C on an upper floor, although we asked for one of the oceanfront units (doesn't hurt to try).  Actually, we liked the little pool close to us, but our friends quickly discovered the pool next door (which apparently costs to use now).

We felt it was clean and a complete kitchen, and enjoyed a table on the lanai (which we didn't get at Kings Land--a definite ding in our books).
Only problem with KBV to us was we felt the wicker furniture just wasn't that comfy.  I believe it was the sleeper-sofa that lacked support in the sofa position.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 19, 2016)

We exchanged into KBV earlier this month, and were assigned a 1BR in Bldg G. It was a ground floor unit in an oceanfront bldg, but most windows faced the parking lot. Not a big deal because we don't spend a lot of time in our room. We enjoyed a partial ocean view from our patio, and easy access to the BBQ grills. Our unit was very clean, and nicely updated. But, I would not exchange into KBV again for the following reasons:

1) The high pressure at check-in to attend a Wyndham presentation was the worst we've ever experienced. We could not get our parking pass or internet access code without being badgered by TWO different "concierges" who pressed us to go on a sales tour in Princeville. We let them know unequivocally that we were not interested, but that just seemed to up the ante and pressure. After 15+ minutes, my husband got so frustrated, he wanted to walk away and get a hotel room. Then they called every day for the next 4 days (they ask for your cell phone number at check-in, because the villa phones don't work - REALLY???? Our room phone worked fine. They called that first and then called our cell phone. :annoyed.
2) The only A/C is in the bedroom. We thought that would be OK, but the bathroom is in the interior of the unit, and it doesn't have any fans or ventilation and it was always very humid and HOT, HOT, HOT! Then, the clothes dryer hose is vented into the kitchen, which made the kitchen and dining area hot and humid also. It was weird because the washer/dryer closet was adjacent to an exterior wall, and it would be so easy to vent it outside.
3) The pool is really too small for the size of the resort. We don't spend a lot of time in hotel pools when we stay in Hawaii, but we do like to come home and have a swim before calling it quits for the night. The pool isn't any bigger than a residential pool. It is fine for a "dipping pool" but that's it.

We stayed at Hanalei Bay Resort the following week, and enjoyed it MUCH more.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2016)

PamMo said:


> We exchanged into KBV earlier this month, and were assigned a 1BR in Bldg G. It was a ground floor unit in an oceanfront bldg, but most windows faced the parking lot. Not a big deal because we don't spend a lot of time in our room. We enjoyed a partial ocean view from our patio



Just to clarify, Bldg. G has both Ocean View and Garden View units - the Ocean View units fully face the ocean, so what you are describing is a Garden View.  

In Bldg. F, G & H - the Ocean View 1 bdm. units are 1 bd. 2 bath, and the Garden View units are 1 bd. 1 bath.

Although that was probably not their motivation for getting your number, most of the phone lines at the resort are out.  They are underground and last year when the resort was flooded, most of the lines were ruined.  It's going to be a major job to replace them.

As expressed before, the real charm of this resort is staying in an Ocean Front unit, and if you are exchanging in, you probably won't get one.  The units facing the ocean get stiff breezes and are much cooler.  We own here, but wouldn't want to stay here if we didn't own Ocean Front.

The pools at the hotel are large and nice - if you don't mind paying $20 to use them.

***On our last visit, after the sales presentation bookers called me the first time, I just put their name on my contact list so I could ID them, and ignored future calls and let them go to voice mail.


----------



## linsj (Sep 19, 2016)

To add to Denise's points: Wyndham won't be managing this resort, starting Jan. 1. I don't know if the current concierges will stay or if Grand Pacific Resorts does the same kind of recruiting for sales appointments.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 21, 2016)

Does KBV  provide and beach things like chairs, boogie boards, or beach towels?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2016)

JulieAB said:


> Does KBV  provide and beach things like chairs, boogie boards, or beach towels?



Yes - they have an owner swap closet at the office.

The resort provides beach towels, and changes them mid-week, or you can swap them out sooner, if needed, or wash them.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 21, 2016)

JulieAB said:


> Does KBV  provide and beach things like chairs, boogie boards, or beach towels?



Sort of. Unless they moved it, there is a storage closet on the rear side of the office that has beach things left by others who have stayed there.  It's kind of hit or miss.  If you use the pool at the hotel next door, I understand they ask you to bring your own towels.

Recommendations are usually to hit Costco or Walmart (both of which are not too far from the resort) and pick up what you need.  They have a selection of things for not a lot of cash.  And that way you'll know exactly what you're getting.

Dave


----------



## JulieAB (Oct 2, 2016)

Just got here and they gave us H2!   It's on the bottom and the view is slightly blocked with the bank, but you can still see the waves above it and hear it!  It's hot though (one window unit isn't working) so hopefully that'll be fixed by Monday.  After driving WAY too much on the big island last week, I'm really excited to be here!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 2, 2016)

JulieAB said:


> Just got here and they gave us H2!   It's on the bottom and the view is slightly blocked with the bank, but you can still see the waves above it and hear it!  It's hot though (one window unit isn't working) so hopefully that'll be fixed by Monday.  After driving WAY too much on the big island last week, I'm really excited to be here!




Nice location!  That beach is very walkable.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Johnsp (Oct 25, 2016)

We are staying at KBV right now and got lucky. We have an ocean view unit in Building G through an RCI exchange. 

The employees are relieved to know that they all keep their jobs with the management change in January.  Everyone is extremely nice and helpful.

There are large numbers of chairs, boogie boards, snorkeling equipment and umbrellas to choose from in back of the check-in building for guests to borrow.

Overall, we are very happy with how things turned out.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 26, 2016)

Wow, congrats to Julie & John for snagging an OF (or OV) unit.  
Well, maybe I'll try again in the future as I did like the location.


----------



## JulieAB (Oct 26, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> Wow, congrats to Julie & John for snagging an OF (or OV) unit.
> Well, maybe I'll try again in the future as I did like the location.



Sadly, it turned out to be unbearably hot in the living room, so we didn't enjoy the view as much as we had hoped.  Window a/cs are only in the bedrooms and that sun really got going!


----------

